

Show HN: DuckDuckGo New Tab – Replace Google with DuckDuckGo on Your New Tab - designerboard
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/duckduckgo-new-tab/opneaooaogdfjjdbdfnjfdflpphconbo

======
stephenr
I don't use Chrome on any kind of regular basis, maybe once a month for
something that still _absolutely_ requires flash, so help me out here..

Is this seriously required? There isn't a standard setting to choose what to
do when you open a new tab in Chrome?

~~~
_fertapric
I think you can select the search engine (preferences), but if you select
DuckDuckGo you will have only the thumbnails on the new tab, not the search
input.

~~~
stephenr
Ok so i just tried this, and you're correct which brings me to the following
conclusion:

Chrome's "new tab" behaviour" seems to be similar to Safari's new tab
behaviour when set to "Favourites", with "Top Sites" then selected in the
Favourites/Top Sites toggle.

Additionally, when your search engine is set to Google, the new tab screen
shows you a Google search field.

So, based on all of that.. I have some questions:

a) why is Chrome's "new tab" behaviour so terrible that people feel the need
to create extensions to provide basic functionality that has existed in other
browsers since.. forever.

b) who even uses that search field, when the "omnibox" already has focus when
you open a new tab?

